
Open Source Flat-File CMS Grav 1.0.0-RC.1 Released - frugalgeek
http://getgrav.org/blog/approaching-grav-1.0
======
steaminghacker
the root directive is wrong in the nginx.conf file.

You must move the root <path>; directive outside the location sections to the
server section. Otherwise nothing works.

